# HELP PLEASE, I DON"T KNOW



## Jonnyshark (Nov 10, 2004)

Could someone please help. I have a six year old Piranha named Collio. He has got this growth out of his gill. It started about two weeks ago and has started to grow larger. It is now about a quarter of an inch outside the gill.
Is there something I can do? Medicine, water, etc....

This has been the strongest fish I have ever had. I have probably moved over a dozen times and taken him across country twice. He has become my roover......

The growth looks like a tumor, a little pinkish. I'm afraid it's getting worse. I luckly found this site today and feel I don't have much time left.

Thank in advance for all suggestions.

[email protected]


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Does it look like a cauliflower or wart? If it does, it most likely lymphocystis which is a virus that's contagious to other fish through physical contact. It mostly grows on fins as a large white dot but can be found on the body/head also. There's not much you can do except isolate the fish and hope the virus goes into remission.

It can also be a tumor which unfortunately has no cure outside of excising it and disinfecting the wound, which is stressful and dangerous to the fish.


----------



## Jonnyshark (Nov 10, 2004)

Kind of like cauliflower. Sort of resembles a balloon.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

sheesh i hope it gets better


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

good luc


----------

